# Jumping back in...lotsa babies...



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

Hey Everyone,

Was an aquarium enthusiast way back when...life took over back in '95 and I gave my last tank to my neighbor. Now here I am, 27 years later, retired with a few spendable bucks, looking to start anew.

My plan is to set up and cycle the tank, then probably throw in about 20 Neocaridinas, then probably 20 green neon tetras a bit later.

I just pulled the trigger on a big ole list of stuff from Amazon...please throw some advice or criticism my way if you disagree with any of my choices...i love hearing opposing opinions! Here's my order...

Landen 60 x 45 x 45 30 gallon rimless tank with matching black Landen stand...
Oase' Biomaster Thermo 250 canister filter...
Twinstar 600SA light with Bluetooth controller/dimmer...
Coralife 3x turbo twist UV sterilizer...
Inkbird temp controller...
Inert Flourite substrate...
Plus all the other extra stuff like lily pipes, etc.

THis will be a low tech, low maintenance, island style tank...mostly 'cause I'm freakin' lazy!

I bought a bunch of spider wood (my fav...) a while ago, and have a couple scapes in mind. I'll be sure to update often as I go...thanks for following along!

Dave


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

Can’t wait to see what you put together! Love that tank size too... I got a 29 tall and really wish I had gotten a 30 instead, that extra length and slightly lower depth would be just perfect....


----------



## Virtus (11 mo ago)

I’m looking forward to following along as well.


----------



## CBusFlounder (9 mo ago)

Why the UV sterilization? Money better spent


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

CBusFlounder said:


> Why the UV sterilization? Money better spent


I have money to spend...do you think you can spend my money better? How so?

Dave


----------



## Virtus (11 mo ago)

Mbrman said:


> I have money to spend...do you think you can spend my money better? How so?
> 
> Dave


How about an ATO setup and/or try to semi-automate water changes. That would be the ultimate in laziness ha!


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

True! But I figure inert substrate and nothing but rizome plants was pretty dang lazy too! I dont mind pouring a jug of distilled water every day.


----------



## CBusFlounder (9 mo ago)

Mbrman said:


> I have money to spend...do you think you can spend my money better? How so?
> 
> Dave
> I am happy to spend your money!


----------



## DangerFish (11 mo ago)

LidijaPN said:


> Can’t wait to see what you put together! Love that tank size too... I got a 29 tall and really wish I had gotten a 30 instead, that extra length and slightly lower depth would be just perfect....


I recently went from 29 tall to 30 medium long, so much easier to work with!


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

DangerFish said:


> I recently went from 29 tall to 30 medium long, so much easier to work with!


I knowwwww 😓😓😓 thing is the 29g tall was on sale as a kit with all the gear. But if I were picking today I’d take the 30 no question


----------



## evil8 (Aug 7, 2018)

Mbrman said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Was an aquarium enthusiast way back when...life took over back in '95 and I gave my last tank to my neighbor. Now here I am, 27 years later, retired with a few spendable bucks, looking to start anew.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave! Welcome... I like your choice of canister filter. You'll like the ease of maintenance with the prefilter. I pull the sponges off the prefilter and rotate out two sets during my weekly water change. I've never used a UV sterilizer, but maybe it will save you some glass scraping. Looks like you got it pretty much handled. With an inert substrate and low tech use root tabs where you have heavy root feeding plants.


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

Thanks for the welcome everyone! Been a member since I retired, but never made a post.

I ordered the sterilizer because I remember always having to deal with ich or some other malady. Hopefully it will reduce or eliminate that crap!!

I dont plan on using any stems...pretty much just going to be anubias, java fern, some buce, and maybe some fissidens.

Dave


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

Hey all....while waiting for all my stuff to arrive, I've been mocking up a couple scape ideas with the spider wood I bought earlier. I have one more shipment of regular spider wood coming, and 2 pieces of black spider wood coming. I plan on going with one of the the 3 ideas...please pick your fav!

Bear in mind that on all scapes I'm going to be adding extra wood here and there, but the overall look is there. All wood and scapes will be "island style" with a lot of rocks around and under the wood. Substrate will be Flourite sand. Please let me know what you think!

Just a note...the filter foam the wood is sitting on is 60 x45 cm...same footprint as my tank. The top horizontal line on th chair is about the correcy depth...I really want to shim this scape enough to have wood poking through the surface.

Please disregard all the other crap inthe pics...

1...


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

I like no. 3 with its lateral reach


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

Disregard the last 2 pics... where's the darn edit button!?


----------



## Virtus (11 mo ago)

LidijaPN said:


> I like no. 3 with its lateral reach


Second for 3.


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

LidijaPN said:


> I like no. 3 with its lateral reach


I kinda do too...which is why I bought lots of extra wood. At least the first two ideas will have extra wood added to mimic that effect and stretch across the substrate...tha last may just have a few branches added...who knows?!

Dave


----------



## Marc_G (Jul 6, 2012)

As a fellow returnee (just 16 years away) I look forward to following your journal. I like your choices but agree the sterilizer is likely overkill.

Do you have plans for a quarantine tank? I'm setting up a quarantine tank or maybe two, 10 gallons each, at the same time as my main tank comes online. I have all needed equipment for the quarantine tanks, but may get new heater.


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

Marc_G said:


> As a fellow returnee (just 16 years away) I look forward to following your journal. I like your choices but agree the sterilizer is likely overkill.
> 
> Do you have plans for a quarantine tank? I'm setting up a quarantine tank or maybe two, 10 gallons each, at the same time as my main tank comes online. I have all needed equipment for the quarantine tanks, but may get new heater.


The sterilizer may be overkill...but it cost $119 with the extra UNS quick disconnect I needed in order to add it. To me, that's money well spent to potentially avoid illness, not to mention the clearer water it should provide.

No plans for a quarantine tank...I only plan on adding livestock twice tops... hopefully the UV will help here.


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

evil8 said:


> Hi Dave! Welcome... I like your choice of canister filter. You'll like the ease of maintenance with the prefilter. I pull the sponges off the prefilter and rotate out two sets during my weekly water change. I've never used a UV sterilizer, but maybe it will save you some glass scraping. Looks like you got it pretty much handled. With an inert substrate and low tech use root tabs where you have heavy root feeding plants.


I agree...looks perfect for a lazy fella like myself! Already went ahead and ordered extra prefilter sponges so I can even procrastinate on washing the used ones!

Dave


----------



## CBusFlounder (9 mo ago)

Look at flow rate for uv. Different for bacteria and virus (ich). Don’t kill beneficial bacteria when cycling.


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

CBusFlounder said:


> Look at flow rate for uv. Different for bacteria and virus (ich). Don’t kill beneficial bacteria when cycling.


Right...thanks! UV needs max flow rate of 150gph for greateast effectiveness. The Oase' filter I'm getting is 250gph max. I figure after filter media, and with all the other hoses and connections, I figure I'll be right in the ballpark on flow.

Also, yes, the sterilizer will be off while cycling the tank with ammonia and Seachem stability...

Dave


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

Woot! First deliveries of fish stuff...ordered 2 days ago...noice...


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

First of all - this is great. Welcome (back) to the hobby. New toys like this are always half the fun, in my opinion. Because even if you don't use them all on this build? There are always other builds in the future. 

One thing I'll note, though, is that adding a school of fish after adding a small number of shrimp with a low bioload may cause a mini 'cycle' or ammonia spike to occur. One that is potentially significant enough to kill off your shrimp. If it were me? I'd try to run the tank in a fishless cycle state long enough for your plants to grow in well enough to provide plenty of cover for shrimp. Then add fish and shrimp all at once. Or add fish first and shrimp later. That way you don't risk unnecessary shrimp death. 

The other option if you still want to add fish later is to add them one at a time over the course of several weeks or months. I don't have the patience for that but if you do, it could work. 

Regardless of what you decide, I'm glad you started a tank journal so we can all follow along.


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

somewhatshocked said:


> First of all - this is great. Welcome (back) to the hobby. New toys like this are always half the fun, in my opinion. Because even if you don't use them all on this build? There are always other builds in the future.
> 
> One thing I'll note, though, is that adding a school of fish after adding a small number of shrimp with a low bioload may cause a mini 'cycle' or ammonia spike to occur. One that is potentially significant enough to kill off your shrimp. If it were me? I'd try to run the tank in a fishless cycle state long enough for your plants to grow in well enough to provide plenty of cover for shrimp. Then add fish and shrimp all at once. Or add fish first and shrimp later. That way you don't risk unnecessary shrimp death.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome! I think you and I are on the same wavelength. My plan is to let the tank run for at least a couple months with just plants...to build up some algae and bio-film.

When the tank is ready for livestock, I'll do the Stability and ammonia for 1-2 weeks to cycle the tank. When everything is stable, I plan to introduce probably 20 shrimp. I'll let them live in peace for at least a couple more months. Then I want to get a small, docile species of fish to introduce. I was thinking about 15ish green neons...they look awesome, are active top to mid level swimmers, and will keep the shrimp numbers in check! 

Dave


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

Bit more progress...got some more stuff from the big brown truck! Woot! And went out this morning and grabbed some rocks. Gonna have to take a hammer to some, but I think I have enough!


----------



## Mr.Submarine (10 mo ago)

LidijaPN said:


> I like no. 3 with its lateral reach


I agree!


----------



## Mr.Submarine (10 mo ago)

OP: I am in a similar situation, about to start up a 30g (24” x 18” x 18” rimless) after ~25 years away from fishkeeping. I have the same filter and a similar scape in mind, although maybe a tad higher tech (will be injecting inline co2). I hadn’t thought about a UV sterilizer but am now pondering getting one ($ is no object for this tank, and I need to find ways to cut down on maintenance time).

Speaking of maintenance, have you settled on glass vs steel lily pipes? I just ordered the Jardli glass ones for the biomaster 250, but am contemplating a steel backup set in case I break the glass pipes or get tired of cleaning them.

one other thing: What is an ink bird temp controller and how does it work with the biomaster thermo’s built in heater?


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

Mr.Submarine said:


> OP: I am in a similar situation, about to start up a 30g (24” x 18” x 18” rimless) after ~25 years away from fishkeeping. I have the same filter and a similar scape in mind, although maybe a tad higher tech (will be injecting inline co2). I hadn’t thought about a UV sterilizer but am now pondering getting one ($ is no object for this tank, and I need to find ways to cut down on maintenance time).
> 
> Speaking of maintenance, have you settled on glass vs steel lily pipes? I just ordered the Jardli glass ones for the biomaster 250, but am contemplating a steel backup set in case I break the glass pipes or get tired of cleaning them.
> 
> one other thing: What is an ink bird temp controller and how does it work with the biomaster thermo’s built in heater?


Hi...

I'm definitely going with stainless... I'm thinking glass probably only looks like pics on the webs for 2 days tops!

I'll also leave the heater unplugged until about September. During the summer, a tank cooling fan will be plugged into the controller.

Dave


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

Last spiderwood shipment arrived today...and have come up with 2 new scapes. Please let me know which you prefer. I think I'll probably go with one or the other. All opinions welcome!


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

I like the ring one because it’s so different from what you usually see in tanks


----------



## Virtus (11 mo ago)

LidijaPN said:


> I like the ring one because it’s so different from what you usually see in tanks


Second.


----------



## johnnymax (May 15, 2009)

Mbrman said:


> This will be a low tech, low maintenance, island style tank...mostly 'cause I'm freakin' lazy!
> Dave


Good luck on that one my friend. I thought I would just pull out plastic plants and throw in some live plants.
I did not realize I was heading into a bottomless rabbit hole. 
Welcome back!
Have you looked at what you will do for CO2 injection yet?...


----------



## BikeBookBread (Nov 20, 2018)

Mbrman said:


> Hey all....while waiting for all my stuff to arrive, I've been mocking up a couple scape ideas with the spider wood I bought earlier. I have one more shipment of regular spider wood coming, and 2 pieces of black spider wood coming. I plan on going with one of the the 3 ideas...please pick your fav!
> 
> Bear in mind that on all scapes I'm going to be adding extra wood here and there, but the overall look is there. All wood and scapes will be "island style" with a lot of rocks around and under the wood. Substrate will be Flourite sand. Please let me know what you think!
> 
> ...


Love 3 also. has that cool asymmetry.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Mbrman said:


> The sterilizer may be overkill...but it cost $119 with the extra UNS quick disconnect I needed in order to add it. To me, that's money well spent to potentially avoid illness, not to mention the clearer water it should provide.
> 
> No plans for a quarantine tank...I only plan on adding livestock twice tops... hopefully the UV will help here.


The sterilizer is a win-win. Not only will it prevent an outbreak of ich, it will also eliminate any possibility of green water and will keep the water super clear. I've used them plenty and they actually help with acclimation of fish. By eliminating pathogens in water, fish are less likely to succumb to these when their immune systems are stressed during acclimation. I've noticed a definite increase in survival rates with some difficult fish like cardinals. 

Also, you don't need to turn it off during cycling, it will have very little effect on BB since they grow on surfaces and aren't passing through the UV.


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

johnnymax said:


> Good luck on that one my friend. I thought I would just pull out plastic plants and throw in some live plants.
> I did not realize I was heading into a bottomless rabbit hole.
> Welcome back!
> Have you looked at what you will do for CO2 injection yet?...


Thanks for the welcome! I'm not going to do CO2 on this tank...almost all the plants will be slow growing, minimal care epiphytes. The only plant I'm thinking about that goes into the substrate is a group of undulata red crypt, and even that one is not too demanding.

Dave


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

Asteroid said:


> Also, you don't need to turn it off during cycling, it will have very little effect on BB since they grow on surfaces and aren't passing through the UV.


Thanks...sounds like I made the right call on the sterilizer. I thought the UV needed to be turned off while dosing with Stability and ammonia...at least for a couple hours after adding Stability, just so you give the bacteria a chance to settle somewhere before getting sizzled by the uv...

Dave


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Mbrman said:


> Thanks...sounds like I made the right call on the sterilizer. I thought the UV needed to be turned off while dosing with Stability and ammonia...at least for a couple hours after adding Stability, just so you give the bacteria a chance to settle somewhere before getting sizzled by the uv...
> 
> Dave


The ammonia won't be affected and I honestly never use those products especially in a planted tank. All you really need is the ammonia and that will either be in an active substrate or added.


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

Hey all,

Small update... I've been waiting on a few key items in order to continue with my shrimp build. I finally have enough of what I need to make some progress. Heres a little bit...

My wood...more will be added later as I start placing rocks...









And here's the granite slab I had finished to put on top of the Landen stand. I know the tank overhang is designed in, but it still gives me the heebie jeebies. Plus with the logo on the Landen door, I figured this would make it look less like a beer fridge (which isn't necessarily a bad thing)!
Another reason for the granite is I may be moving (locally) in a year or so. I figure I can remove the fauna and 90% of the water and just pick up the granite...









Plus it matches the rocks I'll be using...kinda...










Dave


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

Delete please...


----------



## Mr.Submarine (10 mo ago)

Mbrman said:


> Right...thanks! UV needs max flow rate of 150gph for greateast effectiveness. The Oase' filter I'm getting is 250gph max. I figure after filter media, and with all the other hoses and connections, I figure I'll be right in the ballpark on flow.


I have a question about this. When I was investigating the coralife TT 3x sterilizer, I saw a graph in the user manual saying that the 3x needs a max flow rate of 55 gph to kill parasites. The flow rate on the Biomaster Thermo 250 is at most 250 gph, but in reality probably closer to half that once you put all the filter foam in, etc. So if the Oase is putting out 125 gph, does that mean you won’t get the anti-parasite benefits of the sterilizer? Or is there some other step you are taking to restrict flow through the sterlilizer? Or am
I just missing a key point here (a definite possibility)? I ask because I am thinking of pairing the coralife TT 6x (not the 3x) with the same Oase filter, just to work around this problem. Thanks!


----------



## Mr.Submarine (10 mo ago)

PS - here’s the graph I was talking about


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

Well I don't expect it to kill everything bad. I bought it because I really like clear water. The fact that it kills most harmful pathogens is a bonus. I don't have it in front of me, but I believe the Coralife manual says anything 150gph or below is fine. Better than not having one, I expect...
No more bacteria blooms, green water, etc. I'm ok with it.

Dave


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

The 3x is rated for 100-200 gph in the manual. Yes, it may not kill everything, but I'm betting it will kill enough to make a huge difference in my enjoyment of the aquarium.

Dave


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

Mr.Submarine said:


> I have a question about this. When I was investigating the coralife TT 3x sterilizer, I saw a graph in the user manual saying that the 3x needs a max flow rate of 55 gph to kill parasites.


I'm pretty sure that flow is for 100% eradication. It will still kill plenty of parasites at 125 gph.

Dave


----------



## Mr.Submarine (10 mo ago)

Got it. That approach makes sense to me — some sterilizing is certainly better than none. Are you going to run the coralife in-line on the outflow side of your Oase filter? If so, are you planning to install a ball valve or anything like that to restrict the flow? I ask because I am planning to add a ball valve on the outflow side anyhow to provide flow control into the tank — a feature that otherwise wouldn’t be possible when using lily pipes. So my thinking is “well, if I am already adding a ball valve for flow control reasons, why not also install a sterilizer after the valve to get the benefit of reduced flow through the UV?”


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

Mr.Submarine said:


> Got it. That approach makes sense to me — some sterilizing is certainly better than none. Are you going to run the coralife in-line on the outflow side of your Oase filter? If so, are you planning to install a ball valve or anything like that to restrict the flow? I ask because I am planning to add a ball valve on the outflow side anyhow to provide flow control into the tank — a feature that otherwise wouldn’t be possible when using lily pipes. So my thinking is “well, if I am already adding a ball valve for flow control reasons, why not also install a sterilizer after the valve to get the benefit of reduced flow through the UV?”


I'll put the UV on the outlet of the filter, with a UNS quick disconnect on each side, which can be used to throttle flow. I'm actually putting a quick disconnect between every component of my system...3 in total, simply for ease of maintenance. I don't plan on ever restricting flow, though.

Dave


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

Finally seems like I'm making some actual progress on this tank! Gonna fill it for a leak check shortly, then gonna start scaping. Can't wait!
Dave


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

Man love those rimless tanks that look like they glow at the seams ⭐


----------



## Virtus (11 mo ago)

Can’t wait to see it scaped!


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

Leak check and wood soaking time!


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

Oops...delete please...


----------



## mourip (Mar 15, 2020)

Landen and an Oase. Well done!

Consider adding an external DC pump so you can just dial it all in.


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

Here's probably close to the final hardscape pic...few more rocks on the left, and a bunch of little ones on the right...what do ya think? Suggestions?
I'm pretty annoyed with the substrate color. This is Flourite Sand...every pic I've ever seen was a bit...browner. This looks pretty red to me! Oh well...really didnt want to redo it!

Dave


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

Mbrman said:


> Here's probably close to the final hardscape pic...few more rocks on the left, and a bunch of little ones on the right...what do ya think? Suggestions?
> I'm pretty annoyed with the substrate color. This is Flourite Sand...every pic I've ever seen was a bit...browner. This looks pretty red to me! Oh well...really didnt want to redo it!
> 
> Dave
> View attachment 1041669


Love it! Wow it’s really REALLY red!!! I have the same stuff and it’s not nearly as red, and I wanted it as red as possible.... le sigh. I guess different batches are different shades.


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

LidijaPN said:


> Love it! Wow it’s really REALLY red!!! I have the same stuff and it’s not nearly as red, and I wanted it as red as possible.... le sigh. I guess different batches are different shades.
> 
> View attachment 1041670


Yours is definitely more brownish than mine...wanna trade?

Dave


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

Mbrman said:


> Yours is definitely more brownish than mine...wanna trade?
> 
> Dave


I DO!! 😭


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

One more...


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Yeah that's pretty red. Is it that red in person? You bought some nice stuff, so if your really not happy with it, this is time to swap it out. Definitely a pain, but better now than not liking it after you set it up.


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

Asteroid said:


> Yeah that's pretty red. Is it that red in person? You bought some nice stuff, so if your really not happy with it, this is time to swap it out. Definitely a pain, but better now than not liking it after you set it up.


Big agree. If it bugs you, take the hit and swap it out.... unless you think it will grow on you.

Man I genuinely wish we could trade. That’s exactly the color I wanted.


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

Asteroid said:


> Yeah that's pretty red. Is it that red in person? You bought some nice stuff, so if your really not happy with it, this is time to swap it out. Definitely a pain, but better now than not liking it after you set it up.


Probably not quite that red, but still pretty red. I think I'm gonna wait a day or two and see if it grows on me...
Dave


----------



## Mr.Submarine (10 mo ago)

Maybe the substrate will have less of a reddish appearance once it is under water? Short of that, I join the others in suggesting that you remove it and put something else in. Once you start the tank changes become borderline impossible, so now is the time.


----------



## Mr.Submarine (10 mo ago)

Mbrman said:


> One more...
> View attachment 1041673


Substrate aside, the scape looks awesome. Indeed, I have essentially the same tank and am planning a _very_ similar setup with spider wood over assorted river stones. I really like how you combined the wood pieces to form a cohesive whole — did you glue them together or anchor them to the rocks in any particular manner? I have been thinking about the cotton pads + scalper’s glue method.


----------



## Virtus (11 mo ago)

Another vote for switching it out now if it doesn't grow on you in a day or two. Otherwise the scape looks great!


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

Mr.Submarine said:


> Substrate aside, the scape looks awesome. Indeed, I have essentially the same tank and am planning a _very_ similar setup with spider wood over assorted river stones. I really like how you combined the wood pieces to form a cohesive whole — did you glue them together or anchor them to the rocks in any particular manner? I have been thinking about the cotton pads + scalper’s glue method.


Thanks! The one main piece shown in the wood soaking pic is 4 pieces glued together with cigarette filters and cyanoacrylate glue. That works surprisingly well. The rest of the wood is mostly branches stuffed under and between rocks as I stacked them. Ones that are still going to float get a dallop of super glue gel before I fill it. I used/cut up 4 fairly large pieces of black spider wood.


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

Out of curiosity, why cigarette filter? That’s tank-safe? 😂 I had no idea!


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

LidijaPN said:


> Out of curiosity, why cigarette filter? That’s tank-safe? 😂 I had no idea!


Hi Lidija,
Here's a YouTube link to how to do it. Cigarette filters are made of cellulose acetate, basically wood plastic. Not cotton like the video mentions, and reacts with super glue in seconds, turning hard as a rock. Very handy!







Dave


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

Mbrman said:


> Hi Lidija,
> Here's a YouTube link to how to do it. Cigarette filters are made of cellulose acetate, basically wood plastic. Not cotton like the video mentions, and reacts with super glue in seconds, turning hard as a rock. Very handy!
> 
> 
> ...


‘Wood plastic’ wow! I’m so trying this!! Haha will be like the first time in my life buying cigarettes 😂


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

LidijaPN said:


> ‘Wood plastic’ wow! I’m so trying this!! Haha will be like the first time in my life buying cigarettes 😂


I know! I quit smoking 15 years ago...felt kinda weird to go buy a pack!

Dave


----------



## Mr.Submarine (10 mo ago)

That video is by the same guy I got the cotton pads idea from. In this (apparently newer?) video, he says (at around 2:30) that while he previously used cigarette filters, he now uses cotton makeup remover pads. So it sounds like both are good options.


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

Mr.Submarine said:


> That video is by the same guy I got the cotton pads idea from. In this (apparently newer?) video, he says (at around 2:30) that while he previously used cigarette filters, he now uses cotton makeup remover pads. So it sounds like both are good options.


As long as you don't have to sit and hold pieces of wood and rock together for more than a few seconds, I'd probably use anything!

Dave


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

Here's the final scape pic...changed over to bigger rocks...what do ya think? Actually it's glued, so...


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

Well I got the tank filled and the filter running...figured i stick my arm in once in a while and fan any more flourite dust off the bottom. I'll probably run it like this for a week or so to get rid of all the dust... there's a ton and I don't want any settling on the plants later. Probably order plants early next week and get it planted. Can't wait to see what it turns into!








Dave


----------



## mourip (Mar 15, 2020)

Mbrman said:


> View attachment 1042050


Add some rum and an umbrella and you are all set!


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

mourip said:


> Add some rum and an umbrella and you are all set!


No kidding! I know I won't like it though...have already had a mouthful or two of Flourite dust! 

Dave


----------



## Mr.Submarine (10 mo ago)

Will all that suspended Flourite pose a risk to your filter?


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

Mr.Submarine said:


> Will all that suspended Flourite pose a risk to your filter?


Boy if it does then my filter sure sucks! I wouldn't think that would harm a thing, other than a tiny bit of extra wear. I'll clean the prefilter daily, and when the dust clears, the filter will be detail cleaned prior to planting. Should be fine, I expect. Tanks pretty clear now after 7ish hours.

Dave


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice hardscape! 

I have found in the past that fluorite is magnetic due to high iron content... a lot of the dust may accumulate on the magnet of your impeller. I guess it is the same with most sand that it should be fine as long as you dont kick lots of the larger grained sands into it and give the impeller a nice good wipe with a damp paper towel once your sediment subsides so you arent eroding your impeller shaft. I often find magnetized bits clinging to my scaping tweezers after planting something in it.


----------



## mourip (Mar 15, 2020)

Mbrman said:


> Boy if it does then my filter sure sucks! I wouldn't think that would harm a thing, other than a tiny bit of extra wear. I'll clean the prefilter daily, and when the dust clears, the filter will be detail cleaned prior to planting. Should be fine, I expect. Tanks pretty clear now after 7ish hours.
> 
> Dave


Doing a bunch of big water changes should help a lot.


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

CGY_Betta_Guy said:


> Nice hardscape!
> 
> I have found in the past that fluorite is magnetic due to high iron content... a lot of the dust may accumulate on the magnet of your impeller. I guess it is the same with most sand that it should be fine as long as you dont kick lots of the larger grained sands into it and give the impeller a nice good wipe with a damp paper towel once your sediment subsides so you arent eroding your impeller shaft. I often find magnetized bits clinging to my scaping tweezers after planting something in it.


Flourite is magnetic??? I’m so testing this out tomorrow ⭐⭐⭐

Love the tequila sunrise tank look by the way. But can’t wait for proper pics! ♥


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

Ok...a few more days of dust removal and I should be ready to plant. Gonna order Monday and have it done by the weekend hopefully. Don't mind the red crap all over the glass, the water is actually pretty darn clear.









Dave


----------



## Virtus (11 mo ago)

That looks much better ha!


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

No more Cocktail Tank!! 😂 yeah my glass was mucky at the start too. Will look amazing after a wipe. Can’t wait to see it planted!


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

Dust is gone and water is clear...ready to drain and plant! Tried to order plants today, but the only shipping they offer is 3-5 days where I'm at.  I'll call Monday and see if I can get it quicker... that's too long for live plants.








Dave


----------



## Mr.Submarine (10 mo ago)

Mbrman said:


> Dust is gone and water is clear...ready to drain and plant! Tried to order plants today, but the only shipping they offer is 3-5 days where I'm at.  I'll call Monday and see if I can get it quicker... that's too long for live plants.
> View attachment 1042260
> 
> Dave


It looks so good! Have you mapped out what you plan to plant and where? Big pile of anubias on the bottom central part of the wood? Big swords on the back left? Also, the substrate looks at least a bit less reddish than before — very natural and a nice complement to the rocks and wood.


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

Mr.Submarine said:


> It looks so good! Have you mapped out what you plan to plant and where? Big pile of anubias on the bottom central part of the wood? Big swords on the back left? Also, the substrate looks at least a bit less reddish than before — very natural and a nice complement to the rocks and wood.


Thanks! Yes sir, I have all the plants I want to include in my cart from one vendor...I hope I can convince em' to ship to me 2 day. Only putting 2 kinds of plants in the substrate with root tabs. Rest are epiphytes including Java fern Philippine, several kinds of anubias, and several kinds of buce.
And you're right, it's not as red as I had feared. A lot of the red was just dust.

Dave


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

Finally got it planted...kinda. Most plants are fine, but there were several that aren't doing so well. Got em in a bucket. So this is as far as I'll go for now. Gonna wait to see if the crappy ones make it, but replacements are already on the way. Don't mind the glass...not cleaned yet. 

















Dave


----------



## TMJudd (11 mo ago)

Mbrman said:


> Please disregard all the other crap inthe pics...


Going back to your very first photo...
"Does this mean that you _aren't_ gonna put the '_ammo_' in the tank, too?"


----------



## TMJudd (11 mo ago)

Mbrman said:


> Finally got it planted...kinda. Most plants are fine, but there were several that aren't doing so well. Got em in a bucket. So this is as far as I'll go for now. Gonna wait to see if the crappy ones make it, but replacements are already on the way. Don't mind the glass...not cleaned yet.
> View attachment 1042545
> 
> View attachment 1042546
> ...


Very nice. Looks GREAT!
What shrimp are you planning on keeping?


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

Thanks! I was thinking a little .45ACP would look good in there, but I heard shrimp don't like copper, so I guess I'll leave it out!
Still have some more Buce to go in, and I'm wondering what do with the left side. You can't see it, but there's a large clump of wendtii brown crypt in the back that may not make it. Kinda wanted to leave that side open though so as not to block the filter intake. Still needs something though.
As for shrimp, I'll probably start with 30ish or so Neos in some blue color. I really like the blue diamond/sapphire ones! I'm going to let the shrimp increase their numbers a bit, then later I want to put in about 12-18 Lambchop Rasboras. Before I put anything in though, I'll let the tank mature for a couple months before cycling it and adding livestock.

Dave


----------



## Krib (Mar 31, 2007)

Hey Dave, this is looking really good! I have to be honest, your equipment list seems so solid that I'm taking some cues from it since we have the same tank.

I don't want to clutter your thread, but can't help and ask about the Twinstar. How do you like it? Can it be set up to have a ramp up and ramp down period / have the spectrum controlled with an app? Or can that be done from the (presumably separate) Bluetooth dimmer? As I'm sure you can tell, it's been awhile for me on lights and all the tech has changed 

Thanks!
-- Ben


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

This is the perfect color combination to have blue shrimp on!!! ♥


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

benb said:


> Hey Dave, this is looking really good! I have to be honest, your equipment list seems so solid that I'm taking some cues from it since we have the same tank.
> 
> I don't want to clutter your thread, but can't help and ask about the Twinstar. How do you like it? Can it be set up to have a ramp up and ramp down period / have the spectrum controlled with an app? Or can that be done from the (presumably separate) Bluetooth dimmer? As I'm sure you can tell, it's been awhile for me on lights and all the tech has changed
> 
> ...


Thanks, Ben. For the dimmer I'm just using one of these S2-PRO dimmers off of Amazon for like $23. It does fairly well at ramping up and down. I'm not sure of what options Twinstar offers for control, but I bet they're probably pretty comprehensive. Here's a vid of the S2.

Dave


----------



## Mr.Submarine (10 mo ago)

Your planting looks awesome — very natural! I hope the back left crypts make it, as the would add some nice color variation. To that end, maybe consider adding something with a reddish hue to add color variety. A dwarf water lily might give some nice verticality in the back, too, if there’s room (or maybe jungle val somewhere in the back away from the intake).


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

Mr.Submarine said:


> Your planting looks awesome — very natural! I hope the back left crypts make it, as the would add some nice color variation. To that end, maybe consider adding something with a reddish hue to add color variety. A dwarf water lily might give some nice verticality in the back, too, if there’s room (or maybe jungle val somewhere in the back away from the intake).


Thank you! If the crypt doesn't make it, I'll replace it with the same thing...or bronze...I really want a nice big bushy one. As far as red goes, I agree, but not too much as the substrate is so reddish. So I ordered some red kedagang buce to spread around. Those are one of the plants that are iffy on making it, along with 4 more screens worth of mini Christmas moss. 

Dave


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

Couple quick pics today, 5 days after planting. Lots of new growth already. The two right screens of moss are just growing out for now to attatch to the wood.

















Dave


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

Hey Everyone,

Bit of an update since it's been a little while. Tank is coming along ok...lost all but a few leaves of the tall anubias in the rear. Most of it just rotted through the leaf stem at the rizome...maybe I manhandled it too much?
Most everything else is growing nicely, throwing up new leaves continuously, albeit slowly. The brown wendtii crypt in the back corner has come back to life and is starting to look good.









The tank has been running planted now for 3 weeks. Have had a small diatom breakout...still ongoing. Mostly just confined to plant leaves and the front glass. Also still have a bunch of spider wood fuzzy fungi hanging around in various places. Hopefully these two things will clear up shortly.

I started my cycling yesterday. Baseline was pH...7.2, ammonia...0, nitrite...0, nitrate...about 25ish, due to fert dosing. I poured in some Seachem Stability, a supposed BB source, and one teaspoon of Dr. Tim's ammonia. After 15 minutes I tested again: pH...7.2, ammonia... slightly higher than 2ppm. Didn't bother with the others again. Today, 24 hours later, readings are pH...7.2, ammonia...0.25, nitrite...0.25, nitrate 25ish again.

I'm not so sure those numbers can be attributed to just one dose of Stability? Is it possible I may have unwittingly already started the cycle by leaving all the decaying plant matter in the tank? Didn't really want to bother the plants until they started to attatch/root nicely. Can't believe the numbers after 24 hours though. Anyway, dosed ammonia back up to 2ppm, confirmed by testing, poured in some more Stability, and I'll see what the numbers are tomorrow. Thanks for stopping by! 
One more pic...









ETA...son of a biscuit...just noticed a snail in the top left of the tank...yup, hes in the pic. Hopefully just the one. I want a few Mystery snails, not those pesky things!

Dave


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

Hey all, 

Numbers today are pH...7.2, ammonia...0.25, nitrite...0.5, nitrate...right at 40. Guess my cycle seems to be well underway. Dosed some more Stability, and back up to a bit over 2ppm ammonia, confirmed by testing. After I check numbers again in 24 hours, I'll do a decent sized water change and dose it back up again.

Dave


----------



## Goodwood (May 5, 2021)

Mbrman said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Bit of an update since it's been a little while. Tank is coming along ok...lost all but a few leaves of the tall anubias in the rear. Most of it just rotted through the leaf stem at the rizome...maybe I manhandled it too much?
> Most everything else is growing nicely, throwing up new leaves continuously, albeit slowly. The brown wendtii crypt in the back corner has come back to life and is starting to look good.
> ...


Do not fear the snails! Once your tank balances out the snail numbers will too! Pest snails are similar to algae in the sense that if you find the nutrient source and control that, you can control the snail population at the source.


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

Also snails are adorable and useful. And they hurt nothing 🧡


----------



## Mr.Submarine (10 mo ago)

Is the plant right about dead center (in the middle of all the wood) java fern narrow leaf? It looks right at home there.


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

Mr.Submarine said:


> Is the plant right about dead center (in the middle of all the wood) java fern narrow leaf? It looks right at home there.


Pretty close...java fern Philippine. I really like the smaller ones there. Ordered several more plants to relace the ones I lost...tank looks too bare!

Dave


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

Hey Lidija,

This post is for you. Got my first intentional inhabitants today...6 blue mystery snails. 3 of them started fuzzin' around right away, then proceeded to partially bury themselves in the substrate. The other 3 haven't moved yet...but it hasn't even been an hour yet.
















Dave


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

Love the snaily boys!!! I don't have any mysteries yet.... let me know if they touch your plants? I'd probably want to get some multicolored ones tho.... Man your substrate is still so extra red ❤


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

There's one screen of moss in there that was just laying on the substrate...was growing it out to attatch to the wood. There are now 4 snails under there moving it all over the place...Doofuses!

Dave


----------



## RK3WL (10 mo ago)

Mbrman said:


> There's one screen of moss in there that was just laying on the substrate...was growing it out to attatch to the wood. There are now 4 snails under there moving it all over the place...Doofuses!
> 
> Dave





LidijaPN said:


> Love the snaily boys!!! I don't have any mysteries yet.... let me know if they touch your plants? I'd probably want to get some multicolored ones tho.... Man your substrate is still so extra red ❤


Looks like my favorite cake. Red Velvet


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

RK3WL said:


> Looks like my favorite cake. Red Velvet


I know! It's not really as red as my tablet camera shows it. I'll break out my dslr again and take a few decent pics. But it IS red. I think I'm going to steer away from any kind of Flourite for any future endeavors!

Dave


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

Hey all,

Tanks been running planted for almost 7 weeks now. I've had 6 mystery snails in there for over two weeks gobbling up all the dead plant matter. Must still be plenty left, because I haven't gotten any interest from them for blanched zucchini or spinach. A couple of the piggy ones are nearing an inch in diameter already! They do tend to uproot stuff here and there...kinda like ultra slow bulls in a china shop.

I think I'm going to go ahead and order 20 or 30 neos here probably after the weekend. They're definitely going to be some shade of blue, just not sure which yet! I'm thinking 20 is probably enough, but I like lots of activity in the tank. Maybe I should get 40!

Anyway, here's a FTS, last one before the 🦐 get here. Thanks for stopping by.

Dave


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

Hey all!

Been a minute so time for a small update. Tank is pretty much on autopilot now. All I do is dose 1-1/2 ml of ferts everyday, and a 10% water change once a week. 
I bought 40 Blue Dream Neos from a fellow forum member and 8/29 they will have been in the tank 5 weeks. I have several berried females and some babies fuzzin' around, but they're still TINY! 
I'll post a bigger update in a bit! Thanks for stopping by.









Dave


----------



## D.Hassleface (5 mo ago)

Mbrman said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Been a minute so time for a small update. Tank is pretty much on autopilot now. All I do is dose 1-1/2 ml of ferts everyday, and a 10% water change once a week.
> I bought 40 Blue Dream Neos from a fellow forum member and 8/29 they will have been in the tank 5 weeks. I have several berried females and some babies fuzzin' around, but they're still TINY!
> ...


Your tank is amazing! Very beautiful! A work of art really…I am noticing that with a lot of setups on here.

I just joined and I also just started an aquarium after not doing anything with the hobby since the 90s!


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

D.Hassleface said:


> Your tank is amazing! Very beautiful! A work of art really…I am noticing that with a lot of setups on here.
> 
> I just joined and I also just started an aquarium after not doing anything with the hobby since the 90s!


Wow! I don't think I'd go that far, but thank you! Between the time I decided I wanted to get back into aquarium keeping, and when I had both the time and money to do so, was about 5 years. In that time I had ample opportunity to look at about eleventy seven million pics here, Pinterest , and all over. I knew what I wanted my tank to look like.

It didn't turn out exactly how I had envisioned, but I'm very happy with how it did turn out...and where it's heading. I learned plenty along the way as every tech aspect has changed since the last time I had an aquarium. There's plenty I'd do differently, but that'll wait until I'm ready to redo this one. Which might be sooner than I was planning!


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)




----------



## feneco5 (Jun 3, 2014)

Looking good! What's the substrate you're using?


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

feneco5 said:


> Looking good! What's the substrate you're using?


It's Flourite Sand...a bit redder than I anticipated, but I'm good with it now. Blue shrimp look good on it!


----------



## feneco5 (Jun 3, 2014)

Mbrman said:


> It's Flourite Sand...a bit redder than I anticipated, but I'm good with it now. Blue shrimp look good on it!
> View attachment 1046818


I actually like the look. You don't see too many tanks with this color. It contrasts well with bright green plants.


----------



## Ekliptix (Jan 17, 2018)

Tank looks great. It inspired me to get an 8w UV sterilizer for my new build. Aqua UV Advantage UV Sterilizer Barb x Barb - 8 Watt

My flow rate is only 150gph, so it'll be killing absolutely everything.


----------



## Mbrman (May 6, 2018)

Babies! Woot!


----------

